# Trail: Waldesch > KO-Lay/Kondertal?



## TresXF (26. Juni 2001)

hallo einheimische 

gibt es eigentlich einen guten trail von waldesch nach Ko-Lay oder Kondertal?

eine (grobe) wegbeschreibung wäre nett.


----------



## Nakamur (26. Juni 2001)

Bin zwar kein richtiger "Einheimischer" aber 2000 km in dem Wald sollten schon reichen:

Klar mehrere

"Downhill" von Waldesch möglich über Remstecken-Fischerpfad
genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Raus kommt man an der Bundesstrasse gegenüber Winningen 300 m vor dem Kondertal

vor Hotel/Forsthaus Remstecken Richtung Karthause fahren (Asphalt), dann  links halten (Asphalt), gradeaus durch Schranke wieder in den Wald, nächste rechts,  gradeaus aus dem Wald bis zum Schild "Soldatengräber", diesem folgen, 10 m nach den Gräbern Abfahrt auf den Fischerpfad. Der Spass beginnt  
Wer nicht abbiegt fährt eher uninteressanten Weg ins Kondertal.

Mehrere Forststrassen parallel zur Asphaltstrecke 

Abfahrt über Ankerpfad nach Ko-Lay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



##  (25. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

angeblich soll in Boppard/Buchholz eine Downhillstrecke in der Nähe des Bahnhofs sein. Die geht aber in Richtung Rhein. Wäre ja vielleicht trotzdem interessant. Ich suche übrigens im Raum koblenz ein paar Mountain-Biker für kleine und große Touren.
Bin 31 Jahre alt un dmittelmäßig trainiert, weil alleine fahren eben doch nicht soviel Spaß macht. Interesse?
[email protected] 

Viel Spaß
Stephan Diedershagen


----------



## dave (25. Juli 2001)

wahrscheinlich meinste ne andere strecke, aber ...

wir sind mal von buchholz zur präparierten dh-strecke bei fleckertshöhe (wolfskopf ist allerdings viiiiiel besser).
hinter dem ortsausgang links auf den feldweg. stößt du nach wenigen hundert metern auf ne riesen rampe, biste richtig 
später bei der straße, musste rüber auf die andere seite - da beginnt der nächsten single!
unten kommste dann auf ne straße, der du links nach buchenau folgen kannst. von dort aus gibts angeblich nen schönen trail runter nach boppard.
glaube zwar ihn finden zu können, kenn ihn allerdings nur vom hörensagen. soll aber gardaseemäßig sein


----------

